# Logitech Quikcam's PWC/PWCX [MODULES UPDATED!]

## phex

The Phillips Webcam pwc and pwcx modules have been updated for and maintained for the 2.6.x kernels. Although it's an unofficial modified version, it's still good news. Here's a link somone else posted on another forum im subscribed to, I havent applied it yet, but I will when I get back tomorrow.  Have fun!

-------

http://www.seismo.ethz.ch/linux/webcam.html

----------

## cataenry

If i'm not in wrong, it works only on 2.6.x | x<=4

Since there are been some problems about Linux Kernel license policies and the pwcx's license... In pwcx home page, there are some info (from the developer) and in the kernel mailing list there are others from kernel's developer...

----------

## michel v

Tried, saw it worked, made an ebuild for this new pwc module:

http://zengun.org/stuff/ebuild/usb-pwc-re-10.0.4.ebuild (the 're' stands for 'reverse engineered')

----------

## soccerplayer

pardon me if im asking a easy question, but i have a a logitech quickcam 4000 usb that ive never been able to use on my 2.6 system so if anyone can put together some directions or steer me to them that would be great.

----------

## HeadHolio

Here's how I got my logitech 4000 pro to work.  I downloaded the ebuild above, and saved it as 

/usr/local/portage/media-video/usb-pwc-re-10.0.4.ebuild

(of course, you'll need to make sure that you have your portage overlay directory set to /usr/local/portage in /etc/make.conf)

Then I edited the ebuild and changed KEYWORDS="~x86" to KEYWORDS="x86"

and finally, I issued the following commands:

```
ebuild /usr/local/portage/media-video/usb-pwc-re/usb-pwc-re-10.0.4.ebuild digest

mv /usr/src/linux/arch/i386 /usr/src/linux/arch/x86

emerge usb-pwc-re

mv /usr/src/linux/arch/x86 /usr/src/linux/arch/i386

modprobe pwc
```

That worked for me.

----------

## Mustard007

HeadHolio ?

Have you did someting on the kernel before ? 

What i have:

FATAL: Error inserting pwc (/lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/usb/media/pwc/pwc.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or)

thanks !

----------

## guid0

i installed the pwc-10 module from http://www.saillard.org/pwc/

```
pwc Philips webcam module version 10.0.5-unofficial loaded.

pwc Supports Philips PCA645/646, PCVC675/680/690, PCVC720[40]/730/740/750 & PCVC830/840.

pwc Also supports the Askey VC010, various Logitech Quickcams, Samsung MPC-C10 and MPC-C30,

pwc the Creative WebCam 5 & Pro Ex, SOTEC Afina Eye and Visionite VCS-UC300 and VCS-UM100.

usbcore: registered new driver Philips webcam

```

however,.. no /dev/video or /dev/video0.

```
mknod /dev/video0 c 81 0
```

didnt help much.

any ideas on how to get the toucam and some cam programms working again with this puppy?

----------

## guid0

duh, i forgot to add some kernel options.

next time ill do this after ive had my coffee   :Wink: 

there is another good thread about this whole shebang at: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=214552&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0

----------

## byoungstrom

guid0 - what kernel options did you forget? I get the same messages when I load pwc...Help!

----------

## guid0

i just started work atm, but i will post my relevant kernel options later today.

unless somebody beats me to it ofcourse   :Wink: 

----------

## guid0

i'm not entirely sure which one did the trick but i have these options set to my 2.6.9 kernel :

```
General setup  --->

  [*] System V IPC

  [*] Sysctl support

  [*] Support for hot-pluggable devices

Device Drivers  --->

  Multimedia devices  --->

    <*> Video For Linux

  Sound  --->

  <*> Sound card support

  USB support  --->

    <*> Support for Host-side USB

    [*]   USB verbose debug messages

    [*]   USB device filesystem

    <*>   EHCI HCD (USB 2.0) support

    <*>   OHCI HCD support

    <*>   UHCI HCD (most Intel and VIA) support

    <*>   USB Audio support

    <*>   USB Human Interface Device (full HID) support

    [*] HID input layer support

    <*> USB Philips Cameras

```

i havent been able to test the audiomic on the cam so im not sure if the audio thingamob works.

hope this helps   :Smile: 

----------

## byoungstrom

Cool guid0 - I got it to work with camstream! Slick...

It works with gnomemeeting, but only if I use gconf-editor to manually alter the video input device field in the gnomemeeting configuration WHILE gnomemeeting is running.

???

----------

## Daniel_walmsley

Mine dont work???

i cant seem to get n e thing out of my cam ive installed all the drovers and every thing tryed installing it as a module as and no luck 

here is my dmesg out put 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> pwc Philips webcam module version 10.0.6-unofficial loaded.
> 
> pwc Supports Philips PCA645/646, PCVC675/680/690, PCVC720[40]/730/740/750 & PCVC830/840.
> ...

 

and from cam info i get this Dan-gentoo dan # caminfo

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Dan-gentoo dan # caminfo
> 
> Detected 0 Video4Linux devices.
> ...

 

----------

## rongten

Thanks michel v and HeadHolio!

My philips webcam 730K never worked

better, with camstream I can go up to 640x480

and no problem, never seen such goodness 

with the former driver.

I must send my regards to how reverse-engineered this.

----------

## HeadHolio

Looks like there's an update to this module.  You no longer need to rename the directories I mentioned above.  Now, simply create the digest, emerge, modprobe, and you're all set:

ebuild /usr/local/portage/media-video/usb-pwc-re/usb-pwc-re-10.0.4.ebuild digest

emerge usb-pwc-re

modprobe pwc

----------

